# My Baby Boy Has Arrived



## BassBlaster (May 6, 2012)

Colton Travis was born Fri May 4th at 3:16 pm. He weighed 10 pounds .06 ounces (big boy like daddy!!) and was 20" long (short like mommy). Mom and baby are both doing good!! Should get out of the hospital sometime tomorrow.

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/DSC_0822a.jpg

So, is it wrong that I went home yesterday to get the laptop so I could get my WB fix!?!


----------



## Brink (May 6, 2012)

Not wrong at all, glad you shared the news. 

Congrats to all of you :)


----------



## BassBlaster (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys!!

Oh, mama knows!! She's laying here in the bed nursing the baby!!

She brought her Kindle so she could FB so I figured I was safe to get on WB. She hasnt complained yet but I havnt spent near the time here that I typically do. I just been checking in and getting right back off!!


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Love that name. And to you I say  into this world Colton Travis. :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:

10 pounds  he weighs as much as a big wet bowl blank! They grow fast my daughter was nearly 11 pounds and my son just over 10. At that size they come out eating like an english bulldog momma gonna need some  but you're a good man and up to the task.

We got to figure out what Coulton's first :tool: gonna be. A turning tool or something for flatwork? 

:teethlaugh:

Good job there Mr & Mrs. Bassblaster extend our regards to the missus Dennis.


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! I'm afraid your woodworking time may have just gotten a bit rarer, but he's a cute little feller, so I'm betting he's worth it.


----------



## arkie (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations! My baby boy became a grandpa last year....


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2012)

Congrats-looks like healthy baby and proud parents.............


----------



## BarbS (May 6, 2012)

Whoa! Welcome to the World, Colton Travis! and Heartiest Congratulations to Mom and Dad!


----------



## BassBlaster (May 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!

Kevin, it would have to be a turning tool as I havnt messed with any flat work since getting my lathe.

My 4 year old has a work bench with a toy lathe on it and a plastic turned baseball bat. He plays with that thing all the time and then hits me with the bat!!


----------



## chippin-in (May 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new bundle of joy. Glad to hear all are well.

Robert


----------



## Kenbo (May 6, 2012)

Wow. My most heartfelt congratulations to you and yours. This is most certainly great news and I hope that everyone is healthy and happy. You world is about to change...............drastically. I'm sure that you will love every minute of it. Congrats once again.


----------



## JMC (May 6, 2012)

WTG Dennis, nice job. Wifey too.


----------



## hardtwist (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations my friend, what a beautiful family! Serves to put us on notice that there really are a few things in this world that are more precious than wood!


----------



## EricJS (May 6, 2012)

hardtwist said:


> Congratulations my friend, what a beautiful family! Serves to put us on notice that there really are a few things in this world that are more precious than wood!



Quite true. And what's better is when you get to see the little guy chippin' away at his first burl.

Congratulations! You have a lovely family!!


----------



## BangleGuy (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! Now there is a picture prettier than any wood I have seen! Great job mom!


----------



## brown down (May 7, 2012)

congrats, you and your family!!
another future woodworker is born!


----------



## Mizer (May 7, 2012)

Congratulations! beautiful family.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!

Were finally home!!


----------



## txpaulie (May 7, 2012)

Awesome!

He'll be askin' fer the car keys before ya know it!:cray::dash2:

p


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 7, 2012)

beutiful boy there bass best wishes too you all dave


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (May 7, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

